# Kovachii seedling



## MaxC (Feb 14, 2020)

Kovachii a Chuck Acker seedling deflasked 10/19, not by me. Seedling was a little beat up in shipping, which happens. I have had it for about a month. Took off a lower leaf today and noticed two bumps. Are those new roots? Planning to repot tonight in rockwool and wondering how low to put in my medium.

My attempt to zoom in using a jeweler's loupe. Hope that it is clear enough to see in close.

Max


----------



## monocotman (Feb 14, 2020)

Yes they look like roots. Cover all the roots including those starter nubs,
David


----------



## MaxC (Feb 14, 2020)

David, thank you. New roots make me happy and I needed a second opinion to temper my excitement. Was the original potting just seated too high from the medium?


----------



## monocotman (Feb 14, 2020)

Yes, It looks like it


----------



## Gerryhain274 (Apr 12, 2020)

What cross did you buy from Chuck?..... I have two of his Kovachii crosses I bought in flask....


----------



## MaxC (Apr 12, 2020)

"Drumlin Dream x Ken', curious to see how it is doing compared to others from this cross. Updated pic from today.


----------



## KateL (Apr 12, 2020)

This is a very good-growing sib cross (so far) in my opinion (I have some too). I wish you the best of luck!
BTW, sometimes the media just settles. You just gotta keep on eye on it. 
Please keep posting and let us know how it goes and what you are doing to help it thrive!


----------



## KateL (Apr 12, 2020)

MaxC said:


> "Drumlin Dream x Ken', curious to see how it is doing compared to others from this cross. Updated pic from today.


Gerry, Which ones did you pick up?


----------



## BigBaby (Apr 13, 2020)

I have a flask of this cross as well. Very vigorous growers - I have a thread on this I’ll update soon with photos.

These seedlings came out pretty leggy. I feel like they grew faster than they could’ve been replated - I’ve repotted the compots once already because new roots were growing from higher nodes. They were first potted mid September. I expect they’ll need to be repotted a couple times more.

I think Ken x self was also offered recently


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2020)

Nice. Good luck.


----------



## BrucherT (Apr 13, 2020)

BigBaby said:


> I have a flask of this cross as well. Very vigorous growers - I have a thread on this I’ll update soon with photos.
> 
> These seedlings came out pretty leggy. I feel like they grew faster than they could’ve been replated - I’ve repotted the compots once already because new roots were growing from higher nodes. They were first potted mid September. I expect they’ll need to be repotted a couple times more.
> 
> I think Ken x self was also offered recently


Does kovachii eventually do the “climby” thing like some besseae?


----------



## BigBaby (Apr 13, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> Does kovachii eventually do the “climby” thing like some besseae?



No they don’t from what I’ve seen. Well they don’t have a “stoloniferous” growth habit that is.

I think the trouble comes with growing them to maturity. The leaf axil is constantly growing upwards as new leaves emerge. As the old weak leaves die off the stem is left exposed giving a leggy appearance. You can sort of see in this photo below.

That compot has since been repotted burried lower leaves and all. They spend most of their time in a plastic bag so the new root tips don’t dry out.

Maybe some of the more experienced Phrag people can chime in about this.

- Paul


----------



## Gerryhain274 (Apr 13, 2020)

KateL said:


> Gerry, Which ones did you pick up?


Phrag Acker’s Berry. Phrag Acker’s Classic. Phrag Memoria Marina Rolando ...all with 2-3 inch leaf span


----------

